# Mission Circuit



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Tomorrow we're going to watch the Mission Circuit show (4 days of shows in a row!). This is one of the biggest AKC shows in SoCal with four straight days of shows, each sponsored by a different kennel club. There are 17 std pdls entered! Whoo Hoo, that's a LOT. Needless to say, it can be hard to finish a std pdl in SoCal. 

Then it occured to me....I MIGHT be there with my new pup at this time next year. Then I realized that the pup would have turned a year old right in the middle of all those shows. Oh, my. No way to do a quick hair-do switch right in the middle of them! :act-up:

I am really looking forward to the show.  They have all kinds of goodies to buy.

Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Isn't fun to imagine? Would you show yourself or hire a handler? How fun it will be if you do decide to show to watch your successes! And if you don't show, will still be fun to watch your puppy grow up.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am not a "show person", I went to my first show this pass weekend and took Carley. I have to admit it was fun. Everyone wanted to know what Breeding Carley was out of. Was she retired ect. I loved talking dog with so many people. But what really surprised me was the St. Poodle people... they did not even speak to me...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> I am not a "show person", I went to my first show this pass weekend and took Carley. I have to admit it was fun. Everyone wanted to know what Breeding Carley was out of. Was she retired ect. I loved talking dog with so many people. But what really surprised me was the St. Poodle people... they did not even speak to me...


Don't forget how busy the standard poodle people are! Was it mostly pro handlers? Pro handlers will talk to people they dont know sometimes if you approach properly after the show. You'll have better luck talking to owner handlers but most of them are working their toosh off too with little time to socialize until after the show. For those who are actually delving into the world of showing standards, I have found standard poodle people to often be quite helpful and to open up quite a bit.

Also keep in mind that bringing unentered dogs to the show is not allowed. I have broken this rule a few times myself  but I try to stay on the corners away from the standard setups.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not go up to anyone. I had people come up to me. It was my first show. I did not know that Carley was not welcome... I am sure the spoo people were busy. But it still surprised me that they showed no interest what so ever in Carley. Other people showing other breeds did. Carley is so well behaved she just sit by me. I went in hopes of finding a certain breeder that I thought would be there . I almost got one of her dogs before getting Carley and wanted to show her what I did end up getting. It was fun, but don't know that I would go again, if I had not had Carley I would have found it quite boring... lol And now that I know I was breaking the rules, yikes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Just got back. It was fun to watch them, but oh, so daunting! I was able to see some dogs related to my new puppy and they moved beautifully. That's what I really wanted to see. Nonstop tail wagging on one of the girls.  They seemed like happy dogs. I was pleased. Everyone had a handler as far as I could tell. Some handlers were whipping from one dog to another. 

I did go afterwards and have a nice talk with poodle people (not the handlers) and they were open and friendly. I was able to talk to and pet dogs that are relatives of my new pup, too. They had calm, sweet personalities. 

All in all, it was a fun afternoon. Not sure I want to make it my world or not. We'll see how things go. I will do UKC for sure. I can show my own dog there. I could bring Bonnie and the new pup and even bring my whippet as a mascot. I didn't bring my dogs because you aren't supposed to, but there were a number of poodles watching that other people brought, so I could have brought her! 

There were black, white, silver, blue and brown represented.


----------

